# palabras  o fraces que  nos gusta escuchar



## el-rey-julien (Dic 8, 2010)

como el  yin  y el yang , este tema , es  el polo totalmente    opuesto ,https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/palabras-frases-odiamos-escuchar-43821/index5.html
es como el  refrán que dice  ''Al que madruga dios lo ayuda'' .Y otro  refrán que lo contradice ''No por mucho  madrugar amanece  mas temprano''.
este post contradice al  otro post, y comienzo

me gutaa escuchar 
--podes pasar a buscar tu dinero--
--esta   todo en orden--
--quedo perfecto ¡¡ gracias--
--buenas tardes,buenos días-- 
--que grande¡¡ que sos--
situación1=al pedir un componente al vendedor este diga -si lo tengo,cuantos queres--
situacion2=que el café este caliente
situacion3=que cuando quiera armar algún circuito estén todos los componentes
saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 8, 2010)

Hmmmm, a ver...


*- Sí!

- Claro que sí!

- Sisisiiií!

- Ooooh yeah!
*

jajaja...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 8, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Hmmmm, a ver...
> 
> 
> *- Sí!
> ...





			
				su majestad  dijo:
			
		

> ya me imagino en   tipo de situaciones ja ja


saludos ..........................


----------



## Dano (Dic 8, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> saludos ..........................



Falto el *Si sisisisisisi.*


----------



## carlosenati (Dic 8, 2010)

bueno creo que una frase que a todos no nos gustaría escuchar seria,¡no puedes hacerlo!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 8, 2010)

carlosenati dijo:


> bueno creo que una frase que a todos no nos gustaría escuchar seria,¡no puedes hacerlo!





			
				el rey julien  dijo:
			
		

> acá es para lo  no nos gusta https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/palabras-frases-odiamos-escuchar-43821/index5.html ,este es para lo que  si nos gusta


saludos de su majestad ,rey de todas las cosas
PD:  
    carlitos ay que hacer clik con el mouse en la letra azul,


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 8, 2010)

Creo que muchos van a coincidir con lo que digo, las frases que mas me gustaria escuchar es 
*Por la plata no hay problemas.*
*Decime cuanto es por favor.*

y ay que estamos 
Si,yasi, justo ahi!! (en esta solo yo me entiendo ) 

Saludos!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 8, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Creo que muchos van a coincidir con lo que digo, las frases que mas me gustaria escuchar es
> *Por la plata no hay problemas.*
> *Decime cuanto es por favor.*
> 
> ...






			
				su majestad  dijo:
			
		

> totalmente es un sueño echo realidad cuando escuchamos eso


Su majestad ha hablado con fuerza de {ley|norma|decreto|mandato|resolución|conciliación }, notifíquese,[ publíquese,] comuníquese y/o archívese. y la firma es lo amarillo de mas abajo.
saludos de su majestad ,rey de todas las cosas


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 8, 2010)

Me alegra que a su majestad le agrade mis comentarios, y es verdad, esas frases tienen el poder de hacernos sentir muuuuuy bien.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 8, 2010)

La palabra o frase con que -al menos- me conformo muy a menudo es: *ok, está bien *

PD: a parte de todas las frases, hasta ahora, mencionadas que están buenísimas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 8, 2010)

julien  dijo:
			
		

> otra
> ya voy a retirar  el tv/equipo/o cosa reparada ,quiere decir que voy a recibir unos pesos,lo que me pone muy feliz


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 16, 2010)

¿La frase que mas me gusta escuchar? . . . ya se cual:

*¡Yo quiero que esta noche me lo vuelvas hacer!*


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 16, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> ¿La frase que mas me gusta escuchar? . . . ya se cual:
> 
> *¡Yo quiero que esta noche me lo vuelvas hacer!*


     


Aparte de esa me encanta que me digan:
*"El trabajo quedo perfecto!"*  y *"Aquí tengo tu dinero!"*


----------



## angel36 (Dic 16, 2010)

si querida....ya voy querida.......

ja era mi frase favorita


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

La que más odio es "sabía que esto iba a pasar" dicha por mí........ luego de eso, una sarta de improperios hacia mi persona, que bol...... que pel.... etc. etc. etc. Por suerte en 2 o 3 horas de insultos continuos, se me pasa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 16, 2010)

tigre este post es para las fraces *que  si  nos gustan* escuchar ,pera escribir las frases que *no nos gustan*  es  por aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/palabras-frases-odiamos-escuchar-43821/
gato malo malo


----------



## angel36 (Dic 16, 2010)

jajajajj............hay de todo en el foro no cabe dudas..........jajajaj


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

gato <======= a la horca (ya ni leo) jajajajaja
Bueno, para intentar resarcir mi grave falta, la frase que más me gusta oír es: Te regalo una Ferrari (lástima que hasta ahora no me la dijeron)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 16, 2010)

Quisiste escucharla.... pero no. jeje


PD.: ¿Hagamos un trato? Tú me regalas un millón de Washington's y yo te regalo uno. Vale?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 16, 2010)

pero es cariñoso lo de gato ,no es de mala onda  ni nada de eso,



Hammer Facer dijo:


> Quisiste escucharla.... pero no. jeje
> 
> 
> PD.: ¿Hagamos un trato? Tú me regalas un millón de Washington's y yo te regalo uno. Vale?



un millon de obamas,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 16, 2010)

Bueno. Un millón de Obamas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 16, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aparte de esa me encanta que me digan:
> *"El trabajo quedo perfecto!"*  y *"Aquí tengo tu dinero!"*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Mejor no hagamos trato, se me huele que la Ferrari cuesta un poquitín menos que el millón


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 16, 2010)

Quién habló de regalarte un Ferrari? Lo que te proponía era que me regalaras un millón de dólares y yo te regalaba un dólar....

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 16, 2010)

y   no   me parece justo ,,,,,


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Uhm, lo voy a pensar, pero de lo que estoy seguro, es la frase que te gustaría oír en este caso: Si jaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajajajaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 16, 2010)

Claro!!! Cómo pretenden que me vuelva millonario si no colaboran? :enfadado:


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Ah, y eso de cariñoso...... mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmm si me regalás una sardina, quizás lleguemos a un acuerdo!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 16, 2010)

tenia una lata y un ovillo de lana pero  se lo regale a el gatito mas chico https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/60986-angel36/





hay va una lata para mi amigo gato grande


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Sardinasssssss Sardinassssssss baba baba baba (adaptación del gato a la frase Rosquillassssssss).

PD: estoy jugando al póquer con el foro y no saco ni un par.... grrrrrrr

PD1: acabo de sacar 3 alexcesarpalma!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 16, 2010)

unas sardinas y pasan estas cosas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Y bueno, vos me las regalaste, ahora *guantate*.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 16, 2010)

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> buena respuesta


.                                                .


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 16, 2010)

hoy me dijeron una buena frase cuando compre mi tester nuevo 

*Llevatelo, me lo pagas despues cuando tu puedas, estamos en navidad...*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 16, 2010)

buenisimo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  rat
me gusta escuchar 
''tenias razon''


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 16, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> hoy me dijeron una buena frase cuando compre mi tester nuevo
> 
> *Llevatelo, me lo pagas despues cuando tu puedas, estamos en navidad...*



Mínimo un abrazo para cerrar el lazo de confianza!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 16, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> me gusta escuchar
> ''tenias razon''


Colorario: *"Debí haberte hecho caso"* 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Mínimo un abrazo para cerrar el lazo de confianza!


Bueno, tengo mas de 15 años conociendo a esa persona


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2010)

su majestad  dijo:
			
		

> *no te agas problema luego me lo pagas ,
> eso   me dijeron cuando se  me trabo la tarjeta ,pues  el dia anterior me pase del limite ,pero fuy a casa vusque dinero y  le  pague inmediatamente ,no me gusta deber ,me dio bronca porque realmente no necesitaba la compra y  justo era un tester como rat
> me compre  el unit ut-55 de puro gusto nomas y unos componentes ,aunque la palabras o frace es linda personalmente me incomodo el echo de que el banco me bloqueara mi tarjeta,lo que fuy a reclamar y me subieron el limite de debito
> como todo rey deveria tener*


.                                     .


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 17, 2010)

-eres mi heroe

(aplica para mas de una situacion...)


----------



## Imzas (Dic 20, 2010)

Hola!, a mi me gusta escuchar:
"SI estoy mejor, gracias".
"si puedes ayudarme".
" te ves linda"
fiuuu fiuuu (un silbido, aunque no sea merecido). 
saludos


----------



## jreyes (Dic 20, 2010)

"Creo que voy a gritar"...


Adiosín...!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 20, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> "Creo que voy a gritar"...



+1


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 20, 2010)

Otras frases favoritas:

_*"Mira papi . . . todo esto que ves, es todo tuyo . . . uhm".
**" . . . ¡Eso esta muy grande! . . . aahh"
*_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

bamosss  yo digo de frases que no tengan que ver con algo sexual 
ejemplo =
aquí esta su pedido (y son los transistores que encargamos )
o  cuando  la clienta nos dise   ''sos un genio el tv quedo divino''  la clienta bonita claro   juass


----------



## lucianovan (Ene 19, 2011)

La que mas me gusta escuchar es: "El circuito funciono!!! funciono!!! si!!!"


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bamosss  yo digo de frases que no tengan que ver con algo sexual



Qué mal pensado que sos, Majestad...


Podría referirse a un/a hij@ hablándole a su papá:

- "Mira papi . . . todo esto que ves, es todo tuyo . . . uhm".

- Claro, si yo compro todas las cosas de la casa, no vos...



O a mi cheque:

- " . . . ¡Eso esta muy grande! . . . aahh"

- Cierto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2011)

> - "Mira papi . . . todo esto que ves, es todo tuyo . . . uhm".


 " . . . ¡Eso esta muy grande! . . . aahh"
como que no me suena a una hija ,,,,,y ese aahh del cheque como que esta demas diria,,,
pero bueno tendre la mente podrida ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2011)

No, la segunda la podría decir cualquiera...  (además que no tengo hijos)



Y sí: creo que tienes la mente podrida


----------

